# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Gab ein Cameo einen Hinweis auf die kommenden Spinoffs?



## Darkmoon76 (28. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Gab ein Cameo einen Hinweis auf die kommenden Spinoffs?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Gab ein Cameo einen Hinweis auf die kommenden Spinoffs?*


----------



## Frullo (29. Mai 2018)

Ha, falsche Fährte! Der entscheidende Cameo hatte natürlich: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal abgesehen davon, dass er einen knuddligen Ewok in ROTJ gespielt hat und sich in TPM als ausgewiesener Podracer-Fan geoutet hat, spielt er hier seine Paraderolle: Willow.

Willow? Willow: Ganz klar, stammt schliesslich von Lucas und Regie führte Ron Howard (der bei Solo ja auch in den Stuhl sitzen durfte). Sprich: Willows Planet befindet sich irgendwo in der Star Wars Galaxis und wurde zwischenzeitlich vom Imperium entdeckt, woraufhin sich Willow auf sein erstes galaktisches Abenteuer stürzt.

Klingt doch logisch, oder?


----------

